# cork handle question



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

In the past when I have built smaller spinners with cork handles I have reamed out the cork enough to put tape arbors on the blank and then I add my 5 min epoxy. Wouldnt it work with out the tape arbors if I ream close to a perfect diameter then just put my five min epoxy on the blank?


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Jebson38 said:


> In the past when I have built smaller spinners with cork handles I have reamed out the cork enough to put tape arbors on the blank and then I add my 5 min epoxy. Wouldnt it work with out the tape arbors if I ream close to a perfect diameter then just put my five min epoxy on the blank?



That's the way I did it with graphite. But I'm not a fan of cork. I like shrink wrap better for 10+ footers and birch bark for smaller rods.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I recently built an ultralight spinning rod and light fly rod (4 wt). No matter what size cork grip, I ALWAYS use small rod arbors built out of fiberglass drywall tape... I was told that gluing directly to the blank was a no-no. Also, I used Rodbond for my fly rod to keep the weight light (I put two very small rod arbors and Rodbond on this rod).. I have never used 5 minute epoxy on rod grips...

Sandcrab


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I would advise against 5 minute epoxy as well, but the 10 minute Rod Bond is nice. You don't have time to mess around though, you gotta get everything in order first, then start putting things together. I prefer the regular stuff though. As for arbors and cork, never done it, and also never had any problems. I glue straight to a slightly scuffed blank, and clamp it for a day.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

While I've never tried it, I have read that it's not a good idea to glue a *reel seat* directly to a blank. I could see where glueing a seat directly to a blank could put stresses on a blank, especially with a long rod where two handed casts are used.

Now cork grips......glue'em direct to the blanks all the time.....no problem!


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

I have many of surf and boat salwater rods with the reel seat glued right the blank,as some of the rod butts have a large dia. and they only make the seats so big. Some surf rods have size 26 seats on them and there is no extra room. Regular rod bond in the best,the 10min rod bond is good when you have to keep working on a rod.
Barry


----------

